# March Florida Sportsman



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Great article in this months edition on pompano behaviors and migration. Highly recommended reading. Check it out. If you don't subscribe I believe you can read it online for free. Enjoy!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Article*



pompanostradamus said:


> Great article in this months edition on pompano behaviors and migration. Highly recommended reading. Check it out. If you don't subscribe I believe you can read it online for free. Enjoy!


How do you read it 'online and free' ? Just curious. C2


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/03/08/florida-sportsman-march-2012/

Try this. Might not work, sorry.


----------

